# Reformed Schools



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 29, 2004)

Are there any Reformed schools (colleges) that do not teach theology, but secular academics (for lack of a better word) in Florida, particularly North Florida?

Just curious.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Dec 30, 2004)

Belhaven College is Prebyterian based; however, I'm not sure about which "flavor" PCUSA, PCA, or OPC. They are also located in Orlando. There is a Belhaven College here in Jackson also.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 30, 2004)

Awseome. Thanks, I was wanting to know that.


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> Belhaven College is Prebyterian based; however, I'm not sure about which "flavor" PCUSA, PCA, or OPC. They are also located in Orlando. There is a Belhaven College here in Jackson also.



I remember the college group at Granada in pre-PCA days. I felt like about the only one not going to Belhaven.

Their history page does show a Presbyterian connection going back to 1911. This would probably make it PCUS (the Southern PC) which merged with the UPUSA to become the PCUSA.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Dec 30, 2004)

I checked with my wife, she worked as the Director of Admissions for Belhaven in Jackson, MS about 8 -9 years ago and she said that at that time they received funding from both PCUSA and PCA.

[Edited on 30-12-2004 by 4ndr3w]


----------



## clevipearce (Apr 19, 2005)

I highly recommend Belhaven to you Mark. The teachers and people here are great for the most part. Hope to see you on campus sometime.


----------

